# LFS - Black Piranha



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

They have this at my lfs as black piranha. I have a gold spilo at home and he doesn't sparkle as much as this guy. sorry for the crappy pics off my camara phone


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks to be a gold spilo/mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...looks like a really skinny maculatus.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

doesnt look healthy.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> Yup...looks like a really skinny maculatus.


I agree all the way.


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

its an mac.

if it was an spilo he had silver eye's this one are red.
but he is very skinny indeed


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Maculatus, I agree. Looks like he could be a real beauty...rescue him!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Definately a Mac as the black band goes all the way to the edge of the tail. I would buy him right away if you are looking for a fish.

I regretably sold my Mac and he was by far one of the Best Piranha I have owned


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

have them feed him before you buy. And have them aggree to a gaurentee of life. If it is in bad condition and dies on you a day after taking it home you are screwed. there has to be a reason it is so skinny. don't rescue it unless you are ready to care for it.


----------

